# BRC Rung Rabbits - Info Please



## hd123 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi, 

I'm wondering if anyone can help. 

Do rabbits have pedigrees like dogs do? Does a rabbit have to be BRC rung when you purchase it or any rabbit be registered by a BRC member? Do the parent rabbits need to be rung in order for the babies to be rung? How much do leg rings cost and can they cause any harm to the rabbits?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## beckimoorcroft (Jul 31, 2012)

Hiya i've tried to answer all your questions lol but shout out if i missed something...

*Do rabbits have pedigrees like dogs do? *
A pedigree is simply a document that records the parentage of an animal, either names, colours, breeders etc. Rabbit pedigree's are not registered and tracked like dogs are, but many rabbit breeders still keep detailed pedigree records for their animals (many also do not, as some lines are so set and secure it is irrelevent to them).

*Does a rabbit have to be BRC rung when you purchase it or any rabbit be registered by a BRC member? *
If you want to show your rabbit then yes it needs to be rung, you need to be a BRC member and the person you are buying it from needs to be a member. Because rabbits are not registered any rabbit can be rung, but the BRC rules state only the breeder may ring the rabbit.

*Do the parent rabbits need to be rung in order for the babies to be rung?*
No some breeders ring everything, some only ring the show quality ones (not breeding quality) some remove the rings when the breed, and some will only ring bucks (in lops for example there is little point showing a doe)

*How much do leg rings cost and can they cause any harm to the rabbits?*
If you are a BRC member you can purchase the rings in sets of 6, I believe they are £8 a set. They do not cause any harm to the rabbits providing the rabbits stay at a healthy weight, rabbits that become overweight may have issues with the rings, therefore rabbits rehomed as pets should not be rung or should have their rings removed. Rabbits that are rung should have their rings regulary checked to make sure they can turn and nothing is caught in the ring (i've never had a problem with a rung rabbit)


----------



## hd123 (Feb 17, 2013)

Thank you soooooo much  That is really helpful!


----------

